# AFL Grand Final on Sat



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone interested in meeting up to watch the AFL grand final on Sat?

It starts at 2.30pm Melb time, which makes it 8.30am Dubai time. 

Anyone knows whether there is a pub showing the game at that time of the morning?

Hopefully it will be as good as 1989!!

Sam


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Just out of curiosity who's playing? I'm a rugby league fan.


----------



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Just out of curiosity who's playing? I'm a rugby league fan.


Hint in the OP!

Geelong vs Hawthorn - With Cats to win by a mile though not as bad as last year).

I'd be there...but will be missing it by a few days.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Neither are those teams are red and white and go by the name swans so I think I'll give it a miss. Can you tell me how the rugby league is going back home, I better look it up on the net, I'm becoming too uninformed about such things


----------



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Neither are those teams are red and white and go by the name swans so I think I'll give it a miss. Can you tell me how the rugby league is going back home, I better look it up on the net, I'm becoming too uninformed about such things


No idea...not a big fan (though grew up in NSW) and am currently in Dublin!

CARN THE SWANNIES!!! (bit late now though)


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Aren't the Irish more into Rugby Union?


----------

